# Transformatori >  īss un konkŗets -jautajums

## ciipsli6

Radiotehnikas U-101 un Radiotehnikas u-7111
Transformatoru jauda kuram ir lielāka?
LIELS PALDIES PAR ATBILDEM JAU IEPRIEKŠ  ::

----------


## Didzis

7111 trafs noteikti ir ar lielāku jaudu. Tam barošanas spriegums augstāks. 
http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/blocks/rtu101.htm
http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/blocks/rtu7111.htm

----------


## Isegrim

Didzi, tā būtu jābūt, bet pēc taviem 'avotiem' "Средняя потребляемая мощность" pirmajam ir pat biku lielāka.

----------


## ciipsli6

Paldies.
tad labak 7111 trafu likt pie LM3886
 ::

----------


## tornislv

Es jau nu iesaku paskatīties LMkas datasheet un noskaidrot, pie kāda sprieguma (recommended value, nevis MAX value) tā LMka strādā, un tad izvēlēties to trafu no abiem, kam spriegums sekundārajā * SQRT(2) ir mazāks par MAX un tuvāks rekomendētajam. Abu trafu jaudas priekš pāris LM pietiks.

----------

